# stickies



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@Lorian where do i find the stickies now,and is there any way to lock threads older than say 12 months so people can't post in them?

seems to be an awful lot of ancient threads being posted in lately.

New site works well for me.

cheers


----------

